# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Auto Pool Cleaners - Comments on Good, Bad and Ugly

## Geoff2005

Hi People,
My second Kleva Kleena is about dead (they have lasted about 5 years each) and while it does a reasonable job at about $ 800 to replace I was wondering if anyone is using other types and are happy with performance. 
Geoff

----------


## Geoff2005

> Hi there Geoff, 
> I've had my pool cleaner since we got the pool, some 10 odd years ago.  
> Does a marvellous job. Gets in all the little corners, really leaves the pool looking good.  
> However I have encounted a few minor problems with the pool cleaner after all these years.  
> 1. It has a slight tendancy to be a little slow to get going some days. In fact on the odd occassion it hasn't started up at all. 
> 2. It's kinda, just a tad exspensive to operate because it needs to be constantly lubricated up. 
> I still remember the day that I was contemplating getting a pool. The kids eargerly volunteered to do the cleaning of the pool every day! as they begged and pleaded for a pool........ 
> Yeh, right we kept that going for the first 3 days........................I been cleaning the damn thing by hand ever since..............I think I was had............

  I guess it's lucky the Kleeva Kleena doesn't need lube  :Rolleyes:

----------

